# Accommodation during World Cup



## sh98heady (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi All

I'm will be coming out to South Africa for the World Cup in 2010 and hope to check the place out for a permament move.
Can anybody suggest any good quality accommodation in the Joburg, Durban, areas.

Yours,

S.Head


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

sh98heady said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm will be coming out to South Africa for the World Cup in 2010 and hope to check the place out for a permament move.
> Can anybody suggest any good quality accommodation in the Joburg, Durban, areas.
> ...


What are looking for? Accomodation for rente during WK2010?

We first rented and then looked for a godd place to live in.


----------



## haylesa (Sep 30, 2009)

*Self catering accommodation World Cup 2010*



sh98heady said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm will be coming out to South Africa for the World Cup in 2010 and hope to check the place out for a permament move.
> Can anybody suggest any good quality accommodation in the Joburg, Durban, areas.
> ...



Hi S.Head

If you're still looking for a place to stay that is affordable and only over an hour's drive to Durban, have a look at Old Beacon Hill in Estcourt. You should find it easily via your search engine.
It is a beautiful place and affordable! Only 2 minutes to get onto the N3.

Regards


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

hi 

for durban area try the south coast margate/ramsgate area

about an hour from durban on the motorway.


----------



## capepamela (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't know about Joburg and Durban, but Cape Town is booking up fast for June 2010. Make plans quickly or anything even remotely reasonable may be gone. Prices here in Cape Town for accommodation during the Cup are getting ridiculous.


----------



## capetowntraveller (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi There everyone,

Hope you don’t mind me posting on here but I’m trying to help a friend out and looks like a lot of people are looking for accommodation during the World Cup 2010.

My friend has a great four-star holiday rental in Cape Town, which is only twenty minutes away from the FIFA stadium. It is located in the southern suburbs of Newlands and is a great spot to spend your time in Cape Town.

T
Hope everyone manages to find a place to stay in time and looking forward to welcoming the worlds football fans to South Africa!

Thanks and happiness


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

What do you mean by quality? It actually depends with your pocket? Get prepared to pay from US$40 per day to US$1000 /day in private upmarket houses. ALTERNATEVELY , just go camping...!!


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

tmash said:


> What do you mean by quality? It actually depends with your pocket? Get prepared to pay from US$40 per day to US$1000 /day in private upmarket houses. ALTERNATIVELY , just go camping...!!
> 
> [


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

What kind of accomodation are you looking for? Like how many people, price range ... Also if you plan to stay in Durban are you wanting to stay in the city, on the beach, out in the nature? I presume at most an hour away from the stadium? Come back with a few more of these details and we will probaly be able to help you out better!

EDIT: I notice this is an old post!


----------

